# Not mating



## baktashbk

Hello everybody








I have a two budgerigar and they can't mating in one years ago! Just kissing but never male jumping on female! They have a friendly relationship but no child yet! What should I do?


----------



## Cody

Why do you want to breed your birds? Breeding is a serious issue and not something that should be undertaken without a great deal of knowledge and planning. Please read through the article in this link Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## ChickWas

You want to breed them but:

1) Cage has wooden dowel perches
2) Can't see any toys for enrichment

Why do you want to bring more birds into this world when you still have a lot to do to make your two as healthy and happy as can be?


----------



## baktashbk

Cody said:


> Why do you want to breed your birds? Breeding is a serious issue and not something that should be undertaken without a great deal of knowledge and planning. Please read through the article in this link Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


Very useful 
Thanks a lot


----------



## baktashbk

ChickWas said:


> You want to breed them but:
> 
> 1) Cage has wooden dowel perches
> 2) Can't see any toys for enrichment
> 
> Why do you want to bring more birds into this world when you still have a lot to do to make your two as healthy and happy as can be?


Cause I have a child and she loves budgies baby's! I got some budgerigar baby and gives her cerelac! Both of them are happy. But that side, my beautiful recessive pied budgerigar can't done it


----------



## FaeryBee

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Domestic budgies are much HEALTHIER and HAPPIER if they are never bred.
For your birds' well-being, it is important that you do everything necessary to discourage breeding.
Breeding for your enjoyment or that of your daughter is not a valid reason to put your birds through the strain and risk.

Please read and carefully consider the information in the links below.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings

Welcome to the forums, 

Great advice above and I agree 100%. You should NOT allow your birds to breed.
Please be sure to follow the advice above and spend more time making sure your current budgies are living in the best possible conditions!!
Meanwhile be sure to read through the links provided above so you are updated on everything! If you have any questions after doing so please do ask as we’d love to help.
Best wishes!!


----------

